# Self-Hosted Web Proxy?



## raindog308 (Mar 18, 2014)

What are some good choices for a self-hosted web proxy that works like anonymizer, et al?

In other words:

1. Fire up my web browser

2. Go to URL I'm hosting on a VPS.  Probably htaccess'd

3. Type in a URL

4. Browse the Interwebs

5. Bask in ultral33t secrecy

OK, step #5 can be skipped.  Mainly, I'm interested in not having proxy.my-employer.com show up when I'm browsing from work.  Not trying to do anything nefarious.

I'm aware of VPN, etc...looking for something that is exclusively port 80/443.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Mar 18, 2014)

I think this is what you are looking for - http://www.glype.com/

Its essentially a PHP script that has a URL bar and lets you browse through it.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ah yes, that rings a bell - thank you.


----------



## notFound (Mar 18, 2014)

Glype yeah, that's the most common and up to date one, there's also PHProxy (I think also called phpMyProxy) and a tonne of older scripts, not all PHP based but for obvious reasons I would go with the newer and updated ones. I only really used these when I *really* had to, not ideal at all and break a lot of web-pages.


----------



## AuroraZero (Mar 18, 2014)

Squid can do this as well. I am looking into this as well and have been using squid for it. Works okay but some sites just do not like it either.


----------



## drmike (Mar 19, 2014)

Can always use a SSH tunnel from work to home... and jump out there to the world...

The web software proxies above are severely depreciated in usefulness today with all the javascrap and complexity that break / refuse to serve out to said proxies.  If you use such sites, those software solutions won't be sufficient.

There is also sshuttle which @MannDude is a fan of.


----------



## Erawan (Mar 19, 2014)

I choose to use squid3 rather than Glype. Because our Glype installation can be indexed by Google or search engine, and many poeple will use it for free. ( If we don't set a whitelist or protection)


----------



## nunim (Mar 19, 2014)

Erawan said:


> I choose to use squid3 rather than Glype. Because our Glype installation can be indexed by Google or search engine, and many poeple will use it for free. ( If we don't set a whitelist or protection)


You can disallow indexing, or as specified in the original post, setup HTTP auth.  Glype works fairly well, I haven't used it in awhile but PHP Proxys work fine for most websites.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 19, 2014)

Glype works great. Just make sure you hide or protect it or once it gets out or your bandwidth will be used up like crazy.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 19, 2014)

drmike said:


> Can always use a SSH tunnel from work to home... and jump out there to the world...


 

There are some web proxies that are impossible to ssh tunnel through.  Squid, etc. are fine but some of the Microsoft web proxies resist tunneling...or at least my attempts.


----------



## oneilonline (Mar 20, 2014)

Squid and SwitchySharp browser addon. Has worked pretty well...


----------



## leto12 (Apr 1, 2014)

You can use OpenVPN  on a little linux VPS.

It's easy to make and cost only 1 or 2$ a month if you take a small VPS.


----------

